

Proposed CSS for Sarcasm - kennedysgarage
http://kennedysgarage.com/articles/sarcasm

======
ecaron
I would propose more people just become familiar with irony punctuation
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_punctuation#Irony_mark>), because these
linguistic inflections have a bigger impacted when they're realized AFTER
reading the point, not DURING.

Obviously everyone will understand how to do it on an English-keyboard¡

------
RollAHardSix
Interesting, but even knowing what you were trying to achieve, my brain still
defaulted to the skewed-text as being 'important' more than sarcastic. I guess
there just isn't a replacement for a silver-tongue.

